# 1915 new london conn. coke



## mikepietrello (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi guys, 
 I bought a lot of 40 bottles at a yard sale today for 20 bucks. This one was in there so I polished it up and it looks pretty nice. My question is, is it easy to find a Nov. 16 1915 New London Coke in this condition.
 Thanks,
 Mike


----------



## mikepietrello (Oct 14, 2007)

heres the bottom


----------



## madpaddla (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello Mike:
 Welcome to the Forum.  Regarding Cokes from this area all I know is that the Waterbury cokes are the only known Straight Sided types in CT and the Newport ones like the one you have in your pics is pretty valuable considering.  Maybe $50 or more for that one.  Your Cokes would sell better in a lot unless you know which ones are of value.  I think I sold a few from RI and a Hartford one and another from CT for $15 on ebay recent.  Hope this helps.  Maybe someone else will be of help to ya.  Are you local to CT.  Best of Luck Mike and welcome.
 Madpaddla


----------



## mikepietrello (Oct 14, 2007)

I picked it up in New Hampshire today, I'm from Boston,
 Mike


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 14, 2007)

we see em alot here in New  London.  There are collectors though.  Couldnt give ya a real price but I can say it aint to high....  We still have a bottling plant here, I know where the dump is, but never dug in it.


----------



## mikepietrello (Oct 15, 2007)

You were right Mad, it just hit 50.00 bucks on ebay.
 Mike


----------



## madpaddla (Oct 22, 2007)

Mike:
 That went crazy high.  Double WooF ! ! ! ! ! 
New London Coke
 Awesome job.  Now if Capsoda could tell me why.
 Great job Mike.
 Madpaddla


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 22, 2007)

congratss on that one man!


----------



## mikepietrello (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks guys,
 I guess Coke collectors are pretty adamant about their bottles. Once in a great while you get lucky,
 Mike


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 24, 2007)

it went crazy like that because porter has it listed as  rare + which means the lower end of 5-20 known

 great job, now go dig some more!


----------

